# 800 brute force vs 800r can am



## king05

Besides wheelie bars or different clutching, anyone got any tips on how to keep the front end down on take off so he can stay in the throttle the whole time?


----------



## Polaris425

a little weight on the front end?


----------



## king05

Would a winch help much? This thing feels like it would stand straight up if you dont let off of the throttle! Would setting the rear springs softer help any?


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah turning them to soft might help some.


----------



## 03maxpower

i laid over the top of my handle bars and still stood it up and im 240 lbs my next step is a wheelie bar i dont think anything else will work jmo


----------



## byrd

there was a thread somewhere where bootlegger said he knows someone with a odd spring setup that lets the brutes launch without the wheelies


----------



## brutus750i

extend the *** end theres someone here that does it in a kit.


----------



## 03maxpower

thats ok if you can but not allowed where i race so wheelie bar it is


----------



## NMKawierider

All springs to the max to stop the rocking, be in 4WD to distribute the tork over all four using the diff-lock for the first 5-10-feet, and if that doesn't work...strap your smallest girlfriend to the front rack...lol Nice run. Just gota keep it down out of the hole.


----------



## monsterbrute750

You just have to know what you are doing. Obviously the guy in this video doesn't.
Everything he is doing is wrong. His posture, throttle delivery..everything. You can keep the front end down, you have to know your bike and practice !!


----------



## 03maxpower

i agree some monster but at a good track you are going to stand it up i practiced in my yard for a while and i thought i had it leaning over the bars and everything and at the track i got good traction and up she came so unless you are willing to let out of the throttle you need a bar or extended rear end


----------



## rowdy-outty

Well im not going to try and sound like i know exactly what you need to do but I have been drag racing for 20yrs so I know some. Loosening the rear shock to soft will not only make it wheelie worse bet it will handle worse at higher speeds. Ideally you want it to pull the front tires a few inches and hold them there as long as the bikes power is capable of. You cant do this with suspension or weight only. Its a combination that can only be achieved by lots of practice and adjustments. I would start by setting front shocks as stiff as you can and rear at half. Start adding alittle wieght at a time. One you get it to not stand up all the way is when you make minor adjustments to both weight and shocks untill it is right were you want it. You need to be the one riding everytime as the posture of the rider can change how bike acts. Make sure you do the same thing everytime. Just my 2cents


----------



## king05

Yeah, me and my cousin both tried running this thing, but it was the first time he had ridden the bike any distance and the first time racing. The track was very tacky, and i tried a couple of different times and different takeoffs. I tried one time just rolling into the throttle and then get into it harder after it was moving and it still wanted to stand straight up. Definitely need a lot more practise, but it has so much torque down low, i dont know if any technique will keep the front end down. Well see!!


----------



## monsterbrute750

Try this next time :
Put bike in 4WD High.
Position yor butt center seat, knees out, head and torso slightly forward.
As you hit the throttle to go, slide your butt forward on the seat, keeping elbows up, knees locked to the tank [ airbox on a brute lol ] lowering torso and head forward while continuing to accellerate. Again, the wheels are going to try and come off the ground but stay committed on the throttle it will work out. This has always worked for me , but then again I'm not on an 800 big bore LOL !!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

My sonNlaw used to race his Raptor on and 1/8 mile dragstrip, and he would tie the suspension done with ratchet belts. He'd have his friend, who was over 300lbs, sit on it, front then rear, and tie it down all the way. It made a big difference on how his bike launched. And he's only 150lbs. Good luck


----------



## rowdy-outty

Thats how we used to do our banshee's when racing 1/8 asphalt. Then we built solid rods thats we put in place of the front shocks. This worked very well on the banshee's


----------



## king05

Thanks for all the comments guys. I dont think he wants to go as far as strapping it down or doing any permanent changes. The bike will be used mainly for trail riding and mudding. Just trying to get a few tips for next time he does race. Thanks again.


----------



## byrd

Then a few steel weights from the old work out room should do the trick. Zip tie them to the front rack for the race then cut them off and play


----------

